
Chinese students at UC San Diego want a safe space from Dalai Lama's speech - lsh123
http://shanghaiist.com/2017/02/16/dalai_lama_ucsd_speech.php
======
vadym909
Its not like the Dalai Lama is promoting an armed revolution or uprising in
Tibet. He's a chill dude with a peaceful reasonable message compared to Milo
Yiannopoulos.

~~~
eraboli
> "The cultural heritage of the country or region plays a big role. For
> example, unlike the Muslims in China or other neighbours, those from India
> are peaceful and harmoniously co-exist with people of other faiths. It is
> the same religion but culture makes the difference," the Tibetan spiritual
> head told 139 IPS probationers and 15 officer trainees from Bhutan, Maldives
> and Nepal at the event. [0]

0\. [http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/hyderabad/indian-
mus...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/hyderabad/indian-muslims-are-
peace-loving-dalai-lama/articleshow/57105106.cms)

------
lsh123
"In the early-to-mid 20th century, the phrase "politically correct" was
associated with the dogmatic application of Stalinist doctrine, debated
between Communist Party members and American Socialists."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_correctness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_correctness)

